# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests > [How To] is there a beginner's guide for writing wow bot in python or java?

## lindachen87

Hi,

I want to write a simple bot (maybe fishing bot) in either python or java. I have a hard time finding the related information. Is there a guide on this forum or somewhere else? Thank you.

lindachen87

----------


## ev0

Search * world of warcraft fishing * GitHub

Good place to start

----------


## lazlo92

You should check KevinTyrrell's profile on GitHub - he has one written in Java, I remember. There are detailed instructions on how to run it as well. But if you do want to write some piece of code like this by your own, some information on your programming background is required here. Did I get you clear, you're familiar with both Python and Java? Or are you just searching for some sources for practice? If the answer is second, the WoW bot is not the easiest thing to start with, I would say, at least speaking of Java. Me actually is quite new to programming, just 2 months, but nevertheless, I suggest you to check out some simple tasks from this website to learn java explainjava.com/category/java/ at the level that would be appropriate in order to write such bots on your own. If you're not so into this, I hope that bot by Kevin would help you

----------


## WiNiFiX

Writing Bots with Robot-js

----------


## bone91

If you're going to use Java, you will either need to write a pixel bot or you will need to use JNI as a way to communicate with a C library that does all the actual low-level memory access functionality.

----------


## Rikudouu

> Writing Bots with Robot-js


This might be a dumb question, but I'm going to ask it nonetheless: have there been any bans with robots-js? I understand that nothing is safe, but If i'm going to invest time into something, I'd like to see it last. I happen to be looking to make a private rotations bot, mostly for learning, but also for raiding.

----------

